# cruze lt in snow without snow tires



## jt3451 (Feb 29, 2012)

well i am thinking of getting a 2012 cruze trading in my equinox. loved the awd but and looking for better mpg. was thinking of getting the 2lt with leather but after reading the specs it says it has 17 inch not all season tires. so i guess i would have to go with the 1 lt with 16 inch all season tires
i was wondering if anyone can tell me how it is in snow etc. i do not want to put on snow tires and no traction wont be like my equinox but how was it driving in slush snow conditions etc with regular all season standard tires on it
thanks much


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have not had any trouble thus far. Actually had to floor it in an un-plowed parking lot to see if traction control worked. Came from a 4x4 Silverado so I was concerned but haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## jt3451 (Feb 29, 2012)

hey thanks arron seems you gave up awd or 4x4 too. so you just have the standard tires it came with and the 16 inch on the 1 lt i believe. and it was decent thats great to no,
how is your mpg in the cold etc been thanks agian
feel like i am stepping down some but i dont need all the room and gas prices ticking me off so it seems like a good option and i would like to stay with gm if they work me out a decent deal
thanks
john


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Snow tires on dedicated wheels are $800-1200 at current. That's an expense you could shove off until next year seeing how winter is almost over.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I've had no issues on my eco with 17" low rolling resistance tires. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Gas mileage always sucks in the cold...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I have the LTZ with all seasons. Car seemed confident enough in the snow. Was quite impressed. Most FWD cars with modern stability systems are perfectly fine in the winter. Snow tires are cool but in most climates an unnecessary expense (as is everyones love-love AWD obsession).


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a 1lt and so far the car has been great in the snow.


----------



## carey965 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just get a set of winter tires for it and be safe

They named them all seasons cause 3 season didnt sound good. Winters are worth every penny and tend to be cheaper then you deductable


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

carey965 said:


> Just get a set of winter tires for it and be safe
> 
> They named them all seasons cause 3 season didnt sound good. Winters are worth every penny and tend to be cheaper then you deductable


9 out of 10 times I would agree. However the traction and stability control on this car have changed my mind


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> 9 out of 10 times I would agree. However the traction and stability control on this car have changed my mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I couldn't replace snow tires with traction or stability control, personally. Having driven with snow tires for two winters now, I can honestly say its more than a night and day difference. No amount of traction control or stability control will save you when the wind blows hard or you have to maneuver to avoid a collision. 

I firmly believe that a FWD car with snow tires will handle better in the snow than an AWD or 4WD car would with 3 season tires. Its not just about being able to accelerate from a stop in deep snow, but also about the ability to turn and stop, and that's where snow tires excel.

A set of snow tires shouldn't run cost than $450 installed, and a set of 16" steelies shouldn't be more than $100-$150. Figure $600 and you're set.

For the record, the set of stock tires for the Cruze Eco are actually decent in the snow. I was surprised so I checked them out. The sidewall says M+S, which means mud+snow rated. If you drive up to Colorado and the chain law is in effect, you are legally allowed to continue up the mountain with M+S tires without needing chains. I had a set of M+S tires on my Regal a few years back and they were also excellent in the snow, for an all season tire.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See more SUV's and pickups in the snowbanks, because the drivers are way over confident, may have 4WD, but we all have four wheel brakes. Plus the weight of these things is definitely a detriment. 2LT does have even larger tires than the Eco, another reason for choosing one.

My 04 Cavalier sports coupe is the best winter car I have ever owned, and so far the 2LT is just as good, but a bit concerned about ground clearance. Just have to watch where I am driving. Also had an SUV, felt far more secure in my little Cavalier particularly on icy roads. 

Studded snow tires were made illegal a long time ago, some crap about destroying the road when road salt always has been the culprit, sure kills my lawn. Waiting for the salt truck to come now, if I don't get my blower out right away, that diluted salt will freeze and have to get out my pick to break it out. Also leaks into the cracks in the road, freezes and breaks up the roads. But can't tell the city about that nor the state, also plays havoc on the exhaust, brakes, and fuel systems under the car.

They claim they have no place to put that snow, I reply, what, my driveway isn't large enough?

If interested in history, in the 1890's was suggest we go to a monorail system, a simple over could protect that single rail from ice and snow, but the rubber tire on pavement won out. Also in 1899 or about, Ford and Edison spent ten million bucks and ten years in attempt to develop a battery as both new the internal combustion engine was filthy. But only thing that came out was the iron oxide battery, not much more than sulphuric in efficiency. 

But the Germans stole that technology to develop their U-boats, thinking they could win both WWI and II, that didn't quite work out well for them, but cost the rest of the world dearly.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I got new General Altimax Artic snows on steelie wheels for just over $500 this fall and all I can say is that with the one 10" snowfall we had in Chicago this year this car handled my 37 mile commute home better than my Subaru Legacy Wagon ever did.


----------



## Black X (Feb 21, 2012)

I picked up my Cruze RS with 18's this past weekend. We got a foot of snow here saturday and sunday and so far the 18" all seasons have suprised me at how well they have done. That being said next winter I will be purchacing Michelin Xice 2's I had them on my 05 GTO and they are magic on snow and ice.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I was in the Tahoe/Reno area last weekend with Mother Nature decided it should snow. Going from Tahoe over to Reno, the state of Nevada required snow tires and the Eco's M+S stock low resistance tires qualified...besides I "snuck" over the Kingsbury grade to get over to the Carson Valley. There are typically no manned "chain controls" on Nevada highway 207 so all was good.

However, going back to California from Reno on Tuesday morning confronted me and the Eco with (1st) a closed Highway 80 and (2nd) potential chain controls. In our "progressive" state of California, generally chain controls mean 4WD with snow tires (m+s OK) or chains on the drive wheels of 2WD drive cars. Potentially I could have been stuck in Nevada for whatever time it took to remove the chain controls on Interstate 80 in California. 

Even if I bought a set of "real" winter tires, studs are illegal here, they wouldn't get me through the California chain controls. Also winter tires are impractical in the San Francisco Bay area which is where me and the Eco live.

I did sign a document when I bought the Cruze that I wouldn't chain it up. Although the dealer said cables are OK...but I don't really believe that.

I suspect I'm not the only California driver of a Cruze that visits the Sierra snow country in winter periodically. Suggestions?


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I have driven to Jackson hole and Montana from Salt Lake City several times in winter conditions with my Eco and besides a few spots it looked pretty sketchy... Like F150s waving for me to pass them. The stock tires and the car have handled pretty great.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The stock tires on the Eco seem to work better in dry, fluffy snow. They don't work that well in wet, dense snow.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I did a little research about what cables might fit the Cruze without interference. On another forum, dedicated to Volt owners (whatever that is...), one of the members tried a couple different sets of cables and ended up with a set of Security Chain SCC1034 cables and reported that, in an initial test, they didn't interfere with the suspension, brakes or other components.

The Volt in question had the same size tires at my Eco (215/55-17), so I grabbed a pair from Amazon. Amazon.com: Security Chain Company SC1034 Radial Chain Cable Traction Tire Chain - Set of 2: Automotive

I installed them in my garage on both fronts and can report that, in a short drive (it is 70 degrees here) on my driveway, turning right and left, there were no noises or apparent interference. So this Californian is going to be carrying them into the Sierras. A more complete report will follow when I actually must use them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MD5335 - thanks for the link. I'll look into those.


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I firmly believe that a FWD car with snow tires will handle better in the snow than an AWD or 4WD car would with 3 season tires. Its not just about being able to accelerate from a stop in deep snow, but also about the ability to turn and stop, and that's where snow tires excel.


Can confirm this whole heartedly having owned a 2WD Winter "Beater" (VW Cabrio) with Winter tires and an Audi that had All-Seasons prior to being fitted with it's own set of Winter tires. They are both heavy cars for their size and the Cabrio was MUCH more confidence inspiring in snow than the Audi on all-season tires. That car would barely move out of it's own way on packed frozen snow. Once the Winter rubber was fitted the tables were turned however and the Cabrio was no longer the vehicle of choice for Grocery/Gym trips during a blizzard


----------



## chirico (Jul 2, 2012)

I have found in just 2" of snow, the 2lt got stuck on concrete and flat surface. It is going to be a long winter if getting stuck (twice) continues. I don't want to invest in rims/tires, so I am looking at putting chains on it. Sounds old school, but it might get us through the winter. Any thoughts anybody.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Chains will work in deep snow and on ice. Their drawbacks are that they cannot go very fast and get destroyed quickly on snowless/iceless pavement. The nice chains are also the same price as snow tires on steel wheels. Whether you see enough snow/ice to justify chains is your call. For most people who face winter, we usually recommend snow tires, unless one needs chains for their state.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

To add, I don't know of any state that allows you to run chains at all times. Only in snow. So you would have to put them on and take them off, in the cold. Or worse, if it snows while your at work, then you will be putting them on in who knows how much snow. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Chains do have a legitimate use in areas that get LOTS of snow all winter long. The Tug Hill Plateau in NY or in the high mountains on the West Coast are areas where chains might be preferred over snow tires. I'm in an area that can get 4-5" of snow and have it plowed and salted to slush quickly. Here, snow tires are far more useful than chains. That's not the case in all areas.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

chirico said:


> I have found in just 2" of snow, the 2lt got stuck on concrete and flat surface. It is going to be a long winter if getting stuck (twice) continues. I don't want to invest in rims/tires, so I am looking at putting chains on it. Sounds old school, but it might get us through the winter. Any thoughts anybody.


This is also my experience with the 2LT stock tires. It's completely the fault of crappy tires.


----------

